# d2mini's 4g Planted Betta Tank



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

This is my FIRST EVER planted freshwater tank, so this is not only going to be a journal of my build/progress but I also need it to be part tutorial as well with lots of helpful comments from the peanut gallery. :hihi: Feel free to make suggestions along the way. I'd rather be corrected early on than end up with a complete failure later. So without further ado...

*THE TANK:*
My other tank is a 180g Saltwater tank with fish room, lots of tech, etc that can be seen here:
http://www.aquaticlog.com/aquariums/d2mini/1

But for this tank I decided to go ultra simple for now. So I chose an all-in-one... the Cad Lights 4g Freshwater tank. Has it's own filter system and integrated LED light system with around 150 PAR, so they say.











Looking down into the filter area.










Filter items in place. Sponge, then bio material, then return pump section (hoping to fit a heater here).










The original design of this tank was a removable filter area where everything was plastic, but as you can see it's glass baffles and it's all siliconed.










*And now the fun part:*

I stopped by ADG, got to meet Frank, and picked up some Amazonia soil and some rocks. This is my first attempt at planted tank aquascaping so fire away. I like odd numbers and asymmetry so that's kind of what I was going for. Even though the big rock is basically in the middle, the shape/height is weighted more to the left. I also sloped the substrate up towards the back to try and achieve some depth. The usable space in the tank is really only about 9.5" wide by 7" deep by 9.5" high so not much space to work with! 






























*Fish:*
And here is the handsome young stud who will be moving in, once he makes the long journey from Thailand. :fish1:











That's it for now. I wanted to get some feedback before filling it with water. I'm pretty happy with where it is but open to suggestions, especially if there is anything that will cause a problem down the road. The substrate is 1.5" deep in front and just about 3.5" deep at the very back. Is that ok?

For plants, I was hoping the tank is shallow enough that I could do some ground cover with riccia and dwarf baby tears. Scale is an issue in such a small tank so I'm looking for something pretty small. Then I'm gong to need some taller plants. Something floating, too.


Thanks for looking! :icon_smil


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a beautiful Betta. I hope he arrives safely.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice start. Choose plants that are easy. Marsilea is quite easy for me. Riccia, glosso, hc or hm would be good. For low light, marsilea, liliaeopsis and crypt parva. Just make a selection of plants and arrange it that pleases you.
TFS


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice start! That's an amazing reef tank you have! As far as the stones, I would say they look really good, but with some adjustment they could look really great! You might try sloping the substrate from the sides towards the main stone; and moving the left stone a little farther back. 

That's a beautiful betta! Make sure the flow isn't too strong for him! I have a tank that the filtration is set up similar to this, if I have the flower too high, my betta gets stuck to the filter inlet.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

orchidman said:


> Nice start!
> As far as the stones, I would say they look really good, but with some adjustment they could look really great! You might try sloping the substrate from the sides towards the main stone


Agree with Orchidman on the stones and maybe you should tweek the composition a little bit. I like that you have an odd numbered grouping of 3 which adds interest. And they are really lovely stones  

I'm afraid I can't chime in on the plant selection as I am not very experienced yet in that area...


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the great comments! 

Here it is slightly tweaked. For some reason (must be the focal length of the camera) the slope looks LESS drastic than it does in person, but that suggestion made a huge difference. I also moved the stone a bit. What do you think now???


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Screwed up some of the pics earlier... fixed.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

It's coming together! I love the placement of the main stone! I would adjust the secondary stones a but so they mirror the angles created by the main stone (see attached pic)

For plants, if you want to have a godo HC carpet, it would be best to have some kind of CO2. and looking at your OP, 150 PAR is a lot of par. Is that level at the light or at the substrate? Your going to end up with an algae farm if it's that much at the substrate, and you don't have co2.

Okay for these pics, I just threw some stuff together in paint to illustrate the angles. See how the main stone created those movements and angles? You want to have the other stones go along with that "flow"

For plants, if you have co2, you could do HC, Riccia, and a little bit of DHG behind the stones. Like you mentioned, the betta would appreciate some floater's I'd recommend frogbit.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the sketches! I'll see what I can do with the other two rocks, based on their shape. 

They say the par is about 136 at 6" below the light, so no... definitely not 150 at the substrate. But the substrate is probably only 10-12" from the light. For now I'm going to keep it low tech and dose Seachem Flourish Excel.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

d2mini said:


> Thanks for the sketches! I'll see what I can do with the other two rocks, based on their shape.
> 
> They say the par is about 136 at 6" below the light, so no... definitely not 150 at the substrate. But the substrate is probably only 10-12" from the light. For now I'm going to keep it low tech and dose Seachem Flourish Excel.


You're welcome! The sketches were just to illustrate the angles I was talking about, you are obviously welcome to arrange the stones in any way that you like! The light might still be a little high to only dose Excel, I can't say from personal experience though. You might want to do some research on that point.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, I think my hardscaping is complete. 
Thanks so much for the suggestions!

Here's what it looks like now...




























Tomorrow I'm going to start getting some plants and get the tank wet. I found a local source for riccia and hc so I'll start there.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Great potential, really liking the center stone. Now plant that sucker!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice hardscape!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What a lovely setup.

I've always been reluctant to try those little CAD tanks but you're tempting me.

Really looking forward to watching this tank grow and develop.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I picked up a variety of different plants today... a sampling of this and that. Going to wing it and see what happens. Got some dwarf baby tears and dwarf hair grass for the foreground and some taller unidentified stuff for background. Stay tuned.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Great work, can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Green!

Ok so I have no fruity clue what I'm doing but here it is! I planted plugs of dwarf baby tears and dwarf hair grass in the foreground. Did this with just enough water to almost cover the soil. After this was done I filled the tank. Then I planted something reddish and tall in the back left and a broad green with white spots leafed plant in the back right. If anyone can identify these I would appreciate it. They weren't marked at the LFS. And I may do a fern of some sort just to the right of the peak to keep max height on that middle to left side. Oh, and behind the small rock on the left is some Bacopa. This probably looks like a hot mess to you guys but this is my very first planted tank so go easy on me. :redface:

Here's the pics.... water is a bit cloudy.
















































And here is a shot of the light that is over this tank...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks fantastic!! I'm not sure what that plant on the right is, but something tells me it may not be 100% aquatic..


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That's an aluminum plant, not aquatic and will just decay and cause problems in the future. I'd take it out ASAP.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

bah! Foiled by the LFS again. 
Ok, I'll find a replacement. Thanks for the heads up!

And thank you, Orchidman.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

d2mini said:


> bah! Foiled by the LFS again.
> Ok, I'll find a replacement. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> And thank you, Orchidman.


It will make a nice potted plant though.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Ha! Ok... Aluminum Plant has been removed and planted in it's own container.
Guess I'll be out looking for something to replace it today. 

The water is real clear today. Will do a water change later this afternoon.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

cool looks like a good start, i have tried DHG in my 20g long but my hoplo catfish and rams decided to up root every single plant but they have seemed to have leaved my normal hairgrass alone!  good luck


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, i'm actually a bit surprised at how "light" or almost buoyant the aqua soil seems to be. In such a small tank with such small little plugs of plants, they are barely staying put. Nothing has floated yet though. How long should I expect before things start to really take hold? I know it can vary but is there a basic time range I can expect?

And how long should my lights be on?


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i landed up with substrate under the aqua soil - plants kept floating.

just remember to dampen the flow for your betta, he has a great tail and is amazing looking.

nice tank.

maybe i missed it but what dimensions is it and who makes it. i need one for my daughter when she goes to college in the fall.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

The tank is a CAD Lights Mini Series 4g Freshwater.
Comes complete with LED light, integrated filter, pump, sponge and media.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Your betta is very impressive. Could you tell us where you ordered it from?


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Aquabid.com
Most of the sellers/breeders are from Thailand. Ends up being expensive for a Betta once you pay the transhipper (although it's price points I'm used to with saltwater fish) but they blow away anything found here in the states.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice job planting, it will look great when it fills in and grows out.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Green! 

I must say this is stressing me out! lol
I did a water change today, about 75% and I had plants floating. Those little things need to take hold soon!
The good news is the tank looks pretty clear.
And I added a ball valve to the output to cut down on the flow.

Pic from Day 2...


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Keep lowering that ammonia, better the plants float than melt. What are planning for CO2 and ferts?


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Right now I'm dosing Seachem Flourish Excel.
Any suggestions for fertilizer?
Ammonia is at zero.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm currently using rootmedic, can't comment on how it's working for me yet since I just started my 20L, however once I run out I will probably go with dry ferts(way cheaper and more control). I have and still use excel in my nano's with flourish comprehensive and have had no major problems except when I have to neglect W/C's due to work or just being away.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Learning to do water changes without uprooting plants is a skill that will come in handy! You'll get the hang of it!


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

The best thing for water changes is a ziplock freezer bag with a tiny bit of air inside. Float it on top of the water and aim your water change water on top of it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I usually just use my hand to pour on to. Or, in my tank that's similar to this, I just pour the water into the filter compartment and it doesn't disrupt the substrate or plants.


----------



## chubky (Dec 31, 2012)

I've siphoned water from a bucket with some spare airline tubing I have laying around into one of my tanks. It's a lot slower but it doesn't stir up the substrate or uproot anything either. You can have more tubes siphoning from the bucket too if you want. It's something that's worked for me, but it really does take patience


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!
Mainly i was slowly pouring onto the big rock but towards the end i got a little impatient. lol


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

What I usually do is a magnet cleaner like for algae and a plastic container, put one side of the magnet on the outside glass, the other on the inside of the container and viola, it holds it in the desired location to fill water easily. You can adjust the height etc as it fills too. It allows you to pour pretty fast as water is dispersed upward.

I've done drip water changes as well, but that is very very slow like 5 or more hours, usually I would place the bucket higher than tank, tie a knot and clip the tubing to tank and bucket, usually for sensitive organisms.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Changed another 75% or so tonite and nothing floated. 
Everything still looks about the same (a good thing).

Lights are running for about 12 hrs. Is that too much? (LED lighting system 3.8W. Triple Panel LED bands with [email protected]" of light output. Pic earlier in this thread.)


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

12 hours is a lot - if you start getting algae problems, start cutting the photoperiod down


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

I can cut it down now. It's at 12 for no other reason than having no clue what the lighting period should be for this size tank, this type/amount of light, and a new tank/plants. Should I go down as far as 8 maybe?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly, I'd go down to six hours unless you plan to start using CO2 instead of Excel. Algae farm in the making. Any way you could use fiberglass window screen material to filter the light? That could also help a bit if you add a few layers.

Have a feeling it's going to be great once you get everything balanced.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, I'll make the switch.
I'm so used to the really intense lighting needed to grow coral. 
I want to make sure the plants get what they need, but I definitely don't want algae!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Honestly, I'd go down to six hours unless you plan to start using CO2 instead of Excel. Algae farm in the making. Any way you could use fiberglass window screen material to filter the light? That could also help a bit if you add a few layers.
> 
> Have a feeling it's going to be great once you get everything balanced.


roud: roud: that seems like a lot of light.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

orchidman said:


> roud: roud: that seems like a lot of light.


I had an algae farm until I dropped my lighting to 6 hours in my excel tank. Looking the reported PAR readings you are definately in the med-high light category.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks to Frank and Mike, I stopped by ADG today to pick up a few goodies. 
This stuff should last me quite a while in my little 4g!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice, btw excellent photography!


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Green! They're pretty packaging (I'm a packaging designer myself, actually)... figured they deserved a little extra effort. lol 

Day 3, changed 75% of the water again.
Everything looking stable.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Forgot to ask what camera you are using?


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

For that shot it was just the old Nikon D200 that was at my office. 
But my normal camera is the D800 and the Olympus OM-D E-M5.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Look who just arrived from Thailand.


----------



## artresz (Aug 24, 2012)

He is so beautiful! I don't think I'd have the guts to order a fish through the mail that far away.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

wow that is a nice betta! is it a dragon betta?


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

artresz said:


> He is so beautiful! I don't think I'd have the guts to order a fish through the mail that far away.


Thank you. 
I know what you mean, but the breeder guarantees live arrival or money back if using express shipping from your transhipper. Shipping to the states is around 5 bucks but then the shipping from the transhipper is around 40 for express overnight mail or 20 for priority mail.

Ends up being a pretty expensive betta, but I'm used to $50 and up fish prices from my saltwater tank and honestly you just can't find bettas like this at your local petsmart. 




Green_Flash said:


> wow that is a nice betta! is it a dragon betta?


Thanks! Yes, he's a Copper Red Dragon Halfmoon.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That Betta is gorgeous!

But I'm thinking you should probably post about a thousand more photos of the tank itself. Have been reading mixed reviews of the Cadlights rigs like that but the construction looks terrific and I'm now tempted to try the reef version.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Honestly, it's pretty decent for an all-in-one tank. The best part is the super clear glass with no seams. Construction/quality overall is pretty nice. The filter compartment has been improved. It is no longer removable like the website states, but is now sealed which is a good thing. The pump in this freshwater version is pretty powerful for the size of the tank. The light system is just a JBJ Flipper modified for freshwater (no blue leds). I'm not blown away by it, but I'm satisfied with it and was the best option of what's available out there for me. The price point is about right for what you get.

BTW, still no ammonia. Tomorrow is a week that it's been set up. Been doing 75% water changes daily (except today) and have been adding the ADA ferts and bacter since tuesday. Plants are hanging in there. Some browning... more from the hair grass than anything else. Have some brown "dust" on the rocks and glass. Not sure if it's algae or if its from the Amazonia.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is going to look amazing. Particularly with the rock work - once the crevices start to develop a bit of algae, it'll look crazy good and will make the stone pop a bit.

Sometimes hair grass needs to be trimmed a bit once planted in order to encourage new growth.

That's good news about the filtration insert. For the price, it just makes more sense (especially with the strong-ish lighting) than to use the other similarly priced all-in-ones.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Anddddddd....... subscribed


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, the problem is the amazonia is so bouyant that I'm afraid to touch any of the tiny plant plugs because they are barely being held down. So trimming seems to be pretty much out of the question until roots start to take hold.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Tank looks great dood, subbed!! Love that betta! How are the guys at ADG? Been thinkin about poppin over there at lunch one of these days.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Oh, and we need more pics of homie in his new home!!


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, finally got this little guy into his new home! 

The tank is reading all zeros.... ammonia, nitrite, nitrate. PH, KH and GH are all doing well too. Temp is near 80 and I've done 7 days of 75% water changes. Will now cut that back to smaller changes every other day and keep testing. Been dosing Green Bacter, Brighty K, Green Brighty Step 1 and Seachem Flourish Excel.

Also added some new plants in the background. I know what I have for ground cover, but if I could get some I.D.'s on the taller background stuff I would appreciate it. 

Here's some pics of the tank... and close-ups up the fishy to come soon. roud:


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Lookin great!! If you want my 2c of constructive criticism, I almost wonder if the taller background plants are needed. I'm thinking more of a Iwagumi layout (to match your rocks) may help to create a sense of openness in the size limited pico. That would mean just the smaller foreground plants throughout (baby tears, glossostigma, hairgrass, etc). Just thinking out loud though...

Oh and thanks for the aquabid link, I spent my whole ride home from Dallas today looking at $50 bettas, lol!!


----------



## BJK (Feb 5, 2013)

ange062 said:


> Lookin great!! If you want my 2c of constructive criticism, I almost wonder if the taller background plants are needed. I'm thinking more of a Iwagumi layout (to match your rocks) may help to create a sense of openness in the size limited pico. That would mean just the smaller foreground plants throughout (baby tears, glossostigma, hairgrass, etc). Just thinking out loud though...


I was thinking the same thing! I love the open look of your hardscape and my eyes keep getting drawn to the tall plants in the back instead of at the entire aquascape. Just my opinion though. Love the setup though!!


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

haha, yeah... i know I got away from the iwagumi thing. Mostly because I want the abundance of plants to create the mini ecosystem and suck up the bad stuff. And Mr B's comfort level takes priority. 

The only thing is that it got a little too symmetrical for me so I may move the fern looking thing to the other side of the rock to keep all the tall stuff on the left. But I did want something to help hide the output valve from the filter. I'll think about it for a while. 

oh, and yeah... aquabid. I bought some Asian Watermoss today. lol



Here's a couple pics of Mr B.


----------



## BJK (Feb 5, 2013)

Best looking betta I've ever seen!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Fantastic! Green Bacter must have helped cycle the tank along fast, read about it before, going to try it myself next tank, soon enough.  

Nice shots of the Betta! Love dragon betta's myself.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

BJK said:


> Best looking betta I've ever seen!


Thanks! Those Thai really know what they are doing over there.roud:



Green_Flash said:


> Fantastic! Green Bacter must have helped cycle the tank along fast, read about it before, going to try it myself next tank, soon enough.
> 
> Nice shots of the Betta! Love dragon betta's myself.


Thanks!
Yeah, i couldn't tell ya if the tank has cycled in the sense of all the good bacteria being built up (doubtful) but I seem to be able to keep on top of things enough to keep levels down so that's good, especially with the way the Amazonia is known to leach ammonia. But now I have a fish in there and I'm throwing food in, so not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

That looks AWESOME!

What kinds of stones are those?


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Mumford. 
Those are the Ryuo Stones that I got from Frank at ADG.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Awesome pictures of the fish, as always!


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! Since not much is happening with the tank, i took a few more. I'll post them up later.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Did a 50% water change (first one since Sunday) and moved the tall plant to the left.
Also floated a couple asian watermoss and a chunk of riccia that i picked up until i decided if I'm going to attached it to something and use it in the foreground or not.

Most plants seem to be doing ok except for the dwarf hairgrass. A lot of it is turning brown. Any idea why?

Also, what else can i put in the tank besides the betta? Any snails or anything like that? Do I need to wait until plants start rooting?

Couple pics. An FTS and a few of the betta.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Not sure about compatibility, have a feeling the betta may tend to eat small "food" products, but a collection of high-grade crystal shrimp would look legit!

Oh, and great pics BTW, thanks for the update!


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks!
Yeah, i know the betta could go after shrimp or other fish. I guess coming from saltwater I'm thinking of "clean up crew" or anything that would actually help the tank in some way.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

I would happily feed that guy crystals to keep him happy... I mean c'mon look at him!

You could always try cherrys OP and see if your beta is a hunter or not. Some are and some aren't, I've found it depends on the fish

- Mumford


----------



## poppyseed (Feb 23, 2010)

wow, you take some seriously nice closeups! what camera are you using and with what kind of magic?

love the scape and Mr. B.. subscribing!


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! 

For the close-ups I always grab my Nikon D800.
For the FTS, i just grab whatever is nearby.


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job on the tank, I've seen your reef builds on RC and they are spectacular. The betta looks great.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! I feel like a complete idiot around here. lol :icon_lol:


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Took a few new pics. The tank is 3 weeks old tomorrow.

The tank today...










The tank 10 days ago










Not much growth yet except for my glosso. 
The dwarf hair grass is still looking pretty shabby. 
The dwarf baby tears seems to be hanging on still. Looks like I might even have a little extra length on those, but no spreading yet.
Continuing to does brighty k, green brighty, and excel.

Here's a few more pics...


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dennis, just wanted to say welcome to TPT! For those not familiar, he is a well known poster on ReefCentral with some gorgeous epic saltwater threads. I've followed your tanks for a while. Both your cube and your current setup are some of my all time favorites. With your awesome eye for design and attention to detail, you'll do amazing in freshwater planted if you enjoy it.

Subscribed and along for the ride.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Looks like you are getting a nice pink coloration from your rotala wallichii, with the right dosing, CO2, etc those things can be incredible!!


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Lurch98 said:


> Dennis, just wanted to say welcome to TPT! For those not familiar, he is a well known poster on ReefCentral with some gorgeous epic saltwater threads. I've followed your tanks for a while. Both your cube and your current setup are some of my all time favorites. With your awesome eye for design and attention to detail, you'll do amazing in freshwater planted if you enjoy it.
> 
> Subscribed and along for the ride.


Thanks! This tank was started just to test the waters so to speak.
And guess what arrived at my office today... :eek5:



a little 12g long. :bounce: :icon_mrgr




ange062 said:


> Looks like you are getting a nice pink coloration from your rotala wallichii, with the right dosing, CO2, etc those things can be incredible!!


Thanks! I needed an ID on that. :icon_cool


BTW, just tested Nitrates and it's at ZERO! My reef tank has been up for 6 months and I still can't get it below 4. :red_mouth


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

d2mini said:


> Thanks! This tank was started just to test the waters so to speak.
> And guess what arrived at my office today... :eek5:
> 
> 
> ...


What're you going to do in your 12??


- Mumford


----------



## TriniTank (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice Tank! V.Nice Betta!


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Mumford said:


> What're you going to do in your 12??
> 
> 
> - Mumford


Not sure yet. Build thread coming soon. Ya'll can help me decide. :smile:
It's going to be my office tank, but of course as soon as the tank arrived I got slammed with work. :icon_roll



TriniTank said:


> Nice Tank! V.Nice Betta!


Thank you!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice work, it is coming along nicely, DHG can be a little tricky for some to grow.
I hear DHG "Belem" is easier. 

Can't wait to see what you do with the 12g long, shrimp perhaps?


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, i think there is definitely going to be shrimp in this one. Trying to figure out the aquascaping first.


Meanwhile.... realized Mr Betta has fin rot. All those gorgeous fins are all shreddy. :icon_cry:
Not sure how/why. They say its due to dirty water but I had been doing lots of water changes and using ro/di water. All parameters check out. Even got my nitrates down to zero. 
So he's been transferred to a gallon bowl and getting a salt bath for the next 7-10 days.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Any progress on recovery from fin rot?


----------



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful! I think the abundance of plants will make your Betta very happy. Not an expert, but all the bettas I have had love playing in plants or plant roots. =)


----------

